# 5" gold diamond diet



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

my rhom will not eat shrimp or pellets. i alternate his feedings everyday with an earthworm and silverside. he loves silversides the most and i dont know how he does it but he swallows the silverside whole. silversides are saltwater so is this a healthy diet for now until he accepts other foods?


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Try bay scallops, when i got my BDR i dropped a couple of pieces in his tank and he ate it all the same day i got him and he was only a couple of hours in his new tank. It cost me about $3.50 for 200grams and it will last for a week or two depending on how much you feed yours, mine last me two weeks and thats feeding my BDR and Mac everyday, they both get a scallop a day and i all i have to do is chop it up a bit and they go crazy for it.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

yea silversides are good for your P's


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Silversides are fine...if you want to make sure he gets all the vitamins and whatnot that he needs poke a hole in the silverside and shove a bunch of quality pellets (like NLS or hikari) in there.

If you want to try and get him on shrimp try starving him for about a week then throw in the shrimp before you go to sleep with the lights off. It will probably be gone come morning.


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks for the info


----------

